
Cracking Security Misconceptions - AMPeterson
https://labs.signalsciences.com/cracking-security-misconceptions-book-is-now-out-bdc2659fc87b#.1ckqf48dj
======
AMPeterson
After founding an infosec company Signal Sciences in 2014, I've spent a number
of years learning about and explaining many myths that exist on security and
hacking. I just published a book with O'Reilly that is designed to provide
some baseline information for people who don't have direct experience working
in security debunking many of those myths.

It's called Cracking Security Misconceptions and it's available as a free
ebook here: [http://www.oreilly.com/webops-perf/free/cracking-security-
mi...](http://www.oreilly.com/webops-perf/free/cracking-security-
misconceptions.csp)

It's only 35 pages so as to not require a huge investment of time to ingest by
design. My goal in creating the content is that it can help you, or someone
you know, understand the realities facing modern information security
professionals.

~ Andrew, CEO Signal Sciences

